# FS: All fish large and small - Leaving the hobby



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

We have made the difficult decision to leave the hobby after 12+ years.

Here is a list of all the fish and the price we are asking. Obviously, if people are looking to buy the whole tank setup, we can negotiate. I don't have close up photos of all the fish but you can google if you want to know what they are. If you have any questions, ask. If you want to make an offer. Ask.

My husband has estimated the sizes "tip to tail". All the fish are very healthy and happy. Well, we assume they are happy.

Fish that are remaining:

***See my last post in the thread.

[All of the tanks and equipment are for sale as well.]


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

pm sent.............


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Would all your filament barbs going to a 140 gallon with a preexisting school get me a better deal? $70 is a little much for me at the moment.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

2nd PM sent....................


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry. My message box was full. To those trying to contact me, try again.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Better photo of Geo Heckelii.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Fish that are remaining:

2 Huge Bala Sharks 11" - $15 each (beautiful and healthy)
4 Filament Barbs (Mascara Barbs) 5" - (see below)
2 Filament Barbs (Mascara Barbs) 3" - $50 group of 6
10 Scissor Tail Tetras 3" (excellent schooling fish for large tank) - $15
7 T Barbs 3" - $20 (very striking fish in a planted tank)
1 Geophagus Heckelii 6" - $20 (full grown and lovely)
1 Bristlenose pleco 3" - $5 (great tank cleaner)
4 Gold Barbs 2" - $8 group


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Prices dropped


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Fish that are remaining:

2 Huge Bala Sharks 11" - $15 each (beautiful and healthy)

10 Scissor Tail Tetras 3" (excellent schooling fish for large tank) - $15 

7 T Barbs 3" - $20 (very striking fish in a planted tank) 

1 Geophagus Heckelii 6" - $20 (full grown and lovely) 

1 Bristlenose pleco 3" - $5 (great tank cleaner)

4 Gold Barbs 2" - $8 group


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Picked up 10 fishes from Anessa today, wish I had the space for the 2 remaining beautiful balas. If someone has the room for them, it is a great deal and their very healthy and happy. Thanks again Anessa.


----------



## Shaylawarkentin (May 30, 2016)

Hey where abouts are you located?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you Annesa for the rest of the fish there beautiful and all doing good! Those Balas are monsters more then 11" lol like 14+ lol I love them there in my 220 and loving it when they get a bit bigger I will transfer them to 1600g tropical pond&#55357;&#56832;


----------

